# Labor question



## Huskins’ farm and ranch (Jun 14, 2019)

Do all goats have the mucus show? My mama goat is 141 days and she is showing many of the sign she is in labor, but no discharge at all.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, there usually an amber discharge before true labor. She may just be having pre labor signs that can last for a few days. Is she dialated at all? Can you still feel movement from the kids? Is mama eating, drinking etc? Temp normal? How are her ligaments?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Huskins' farm and ranch said:


> View attachment 159121
> Do all goats have the mucus show? My mama goat is 141 days and she is showing many of the sign she is in labor, but no discharge at all.


She will eventually have some discharge.


----------



## Huskins’ farm and ranch (Jun 14, 2019)

goatblessings said:


> Yes, there usually an amber discharge before true labor. She may just be having pre labor signs that can last for a few days. Is she dialated at all? Can you still feel movement from the kids? Is mama eating, drinking etc? Temp normal? How are her ligaments?


I can see movement of kids. Yes she is eating and drinking only small amounts. Ligament are gone. She is a Nigerian Dwarf and she is far larger then when she freshened 3 years ago.


----------



## Huskins’ farm and ranch (Jun 14, 2019)

Huskins' farm and ranch said:


> I can see movement of kids. Yes she is eating and drinking only small amounts. Ligament are gone. She is a Nigerian Dwarf and she is far larger then when she freshened 3 years ago.


 ligaments have been gone since 5:00 last night


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Huskins' farm and ranch said:


> ligaments have been gone since 5:00 last night


She is most likely still gettin the kids into positiion. Have you seen a big change in her udder? Pushing or jist nesting? .


----------



## Huskins’ farm and ranch (Jun 14, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> She is most likely still gettin the kids into positiion. Have you seen a big change in her udder? Pushing or jist nesting? .


Yes To all three


----------



## Huskins’ farm and ranch (Jun 14, 2019)

Thank you for the input all my other deliveries we surprise I did it myself


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Huskins' farm and ranch said:


> Yes To all three


Most likely everything is fine. Give her some more time before you start to worry.

You should see discharge before she starts really pushin. And when they start pushin for real you will know. She could just be feeling like she needs poop or pee with the kids so low and ready to come earthside.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any kids yet?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Mucus =?

If my goat acted like that for a long time, I would start suspecting some kind of wrong position. Any news?


----------



## Huskins’ farm and ranch (Jun 14, 2019)

No mucus I really think we were over excited we are still waiting but I have seen the movement of babies and doe’s temperature is normal she is only 145 day so I don’t want to freak out yet. I have actually never made the first birth of any of my does. We have only had three deliveries and one was a cesarean by the vet. We are still very new at this.


----------



## Huskins’ farm and ranch (Jun 14, 2019)

She has delivered. We have two big babies. She needed help this time.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! Glad you were there to help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Huskins’ farm and ranch (Jun 14, 2019)

Should I be concern doe seem to buck the babies then she goes crazy licking them?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Huskins' farm and ranch said:


> Should I be concern doe seem to buck the babies then she goes crazy licking them?


Comgrats! Lovely kids.

Has she delivered the placenta? Did you dip the cords in iodine? Make sure they nurse good.. and that the kids have gotten the plugs out of her teats. Just a squirt out of each is fine.

And. Just watch her for a while to make sure she calms down. I think i remember you sayin she is a first freshener? She may still be havin contractions and it is not comfortable to her. She is confused but knows that she needs take care of the littles. My ff this year did this after her first kid got here but she still had one more to come. After both kids were delivered she settled down pretty quickly until the placenta came and she did it a bit then. But when it was all said and done she went on the crazy lickin spree and was a great maman. .


----------



## Huskins’ farm and ranch (Jun 14, 2019)

She had a very rough delivery. She did start to buck until after the placenta. We thought everything was ok went in to eat something and heard the babies screaming. Check in and she was pushing them all around. We settled the babies down for her and she started to sleep. We brought them inside for a while is that ok?


----------



## Huskins’ farm and ranch (Jun 14, 2019)

This is her second freshing and she was a good mom 3 years ago.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Huskins' farm and ranch said:


> She had a very rough delivery. She did start to buck until after the placenta. We thought everything was ok went in to eat something and heard the babies screaming. Check in and she was pushing them all around. We settled the babies down for her and she started to sleep. We brought them inside for a while is that ok?


The rough delivery could have somethin to do with it. Bringin the kids in for a small amount of time is ok but make sure to take them back to her often to nurse. The more she is with them might help in calming her and her wantin to care for them instead of push them around. Each time just watch and see how she does with them.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Might it be that her uterus contracts uncomfortably when the kids nurse? There might be damages in there that hurt, maybe something that still must come out? The uterus usually contracts when the udder is stimulated; you could try to massage her udder gently, to see how she feels about that.


----------



## Huskins’ farm and ranch (Jun 14, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> The rough delivery could have somethin to do with it. Bringin the kids in for a small amount of time is ok but make sure to take them back to her often to nurse. The more she is with them might help in calming her and her wantin to care for them instead of push them around. Each time just watch and see how she does with them.


How long do I watch? This is the first time we have ever had a doe act this way. Do I remove them again if she continues to buck them. She flipped one they are scared of her.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She's probably in pain. Do you have some banamine to give her? Maybe milk her out and bottle feed for a feeding or two then reintroduce the kids when she's had some time for the Meds to kick in. They're adorable kids. Congratulations! If she still acts out I'd take her temp too, if it was a rough delivery she could develop an infection so I'd keep my eye on it. Did you give her some vitamin b complex and molasses water yet?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is in pain. She needs Banamine.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Agreed - pain control will calm her down.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

And maybe check her temp when at it!


----------



## Huskins’ farm and ranch (Jun 14, 2019)

Thank you everyone we did give some time to recover and she is happy to have them back with her know. She was a good mama first so I know she could be one. The problem we have right now is babies are having a hard time figuring out nursing. When should I intervene. She is trying to get them to feed. Do I give them some peace and just watch? Right after delivery they did ok until the bucking then I milk mom and got about an ounce in eat baby.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Keep helping them get to her teat and make sure milk is coming out. An ounce of colostrum isn't enough they need more so you must keep at it. Did you give them vitamin B? that helps too. I'm glad momma is calming down to take care of her babies.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Cheers for the mama! But the small ones are really small, I would try to get nutrition in them, as much as their guts will take!

So, how is Mama doing? Still in pain? Got everything out from the uterus? Temp?


----------



## Huskins’ farm and ranch (Jun 14, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Keep helping them get to her teat and make sure milk is coming out. An ounce of colostrum isn't enough they need more so you must keep at it. Did you give them vitamin B? that helps too. I'm glad momma is calming down to take care of her babies.


Me too! I'll get that vitamin B in them. Mama is making a lot of milk. I have some more of the colostrum we milk last night so I keep going in and giving them some with a
syringe. I hope I'm doing thing ok thank you for your help. Oh I forgot to mention they are Nigerian dwarf sorry.


----------



## Huskins’ farm and ranch (Jun 14, 2019)

Momma temp 101.5 I am happy.


----------



## Huskins’ farm and ranch (Jun 14, 2019)

I have a question my mama doe will buck her babies once and a while when they try to nurse. Should I be concerned the babies are 48 hours; they are pooping and peeing; they have gained weight since yesterday.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'd check her teats first to see if she has a sore spot or if the udder is hot to the touch,it might be a bit congested if she's really a big producer, and also check the babies teeth to see if there's a sharp edge. It might be she's just saying give me a minutes peace too. Babies can be pretty demanding and she's probably still a bit sore. Keep watching and if it continues then you *might* have reason to worry but I believe it's too soon yet.


----------



## Huskins’ farm and ranch (Jun 14, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> I'd check her teats first to see if she has a sore spot or if the udder is hot to the touch,it might be a bit congested if she's really a big producer, and also check the babies teeth to see if there's a sharp edge. It might be she's just saying give me a minutes peace too. Babies can be pretty demanding and she's probably still a bit sore. Keep watching and if it continues then you *might* have reason to worry but I believe it's too soon yet.


Thank you so much for all your help. I check her teats and found no sores I applied bag balm any way. I think it really is her just teaching the baby to wait. I'm try to leave them in peace as much as possible. The babies are getting up running and jumping. I was just checking to see if I should be worried.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

And remember that it might hurt deep inside, when the udder gets stimulated, urging the uterus to contract, and get rid of the placenta.


----------



## Huskins’ farm and ranch (Jun 14, 2019)

Bonnie and Clyde 5.6 lbs and 4.7 lbs at 24 hours. This was from my Nigerian dwarf. I think we got a buck that is not Nigerian like we were told.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They're adorable! Maybe you can post a picture of your buck and folks could look and give you their observations. Congrats though.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Cute! I like their ears.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute babies.


----------



## Huskins’ farm and ranch (Jun 14, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Cute! I like their ears.


Me too


----------



## Huskins’ farm and ranch (Jun 14, 2019)

Bonnie






Clyde next to mom one week today. Mama will not let Bonnie nurse, but cleans her sometimes and allows her to stay with brother. This is very weird to us we have never had this before. For those of you who helped answer questions thank you very much!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Huskins' farm and ranch said:


> View attachment 159793
> Bonnie one week. For those of you who helped thank you!


Awww what a cutie!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I presume you have already checked for sore spots on the teats, as well as a sharp tooth in Bonnie's mouth?


----------



## Huskins’ farm and ranch (Jun 14, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> I presume you have already checked for sore spots on the teats, as well as a sharp tooth in Bonnie's mouth?


Yes mom is letting me milk her to give bottle and letting him nurse when ever he wants, but if she tries she'll buck her.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

In that case I am out of ideas!


----------



## Huskins’ farm and ranch (Jun 14, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> In that case I am out of ideas!


Thank you very much for the thoughts and input it helps me a lot.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Huskins' farm and ranch said:


> Yes mom is letting me milk her to give bottle and letting him nurse when ever he wants, but if she tries she'll buck her.


Is that what the pool noodles are for?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Is that what the pool noodles are for?


I'd assume the pool noodles are just protection for anyone from her horns.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Huskins' farm and ranch said:


> View attachment 159793
> Bonnie
> View attachment 159795
> Clyde next to mom one week today. Mama will not let Bonnie nurse, but cleans her sometimes and allows her to stay with brother. This is very weird to us we have never had this before. For those of you who helped answer questions thank you very much!


Did she have lice? I see Cydectin pour on??


----------



## Huskins’ farm and ranch (Jun 14, 2019)

Yes


NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I'd assume the pool noodles are just protection for anyone from her horns.


----------



## Huskins’ farm and ranch (Jun 14, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Did she have lice? I see Cydectin pour on??


No blue Cote sprayed on she had a wound before birth I think she may have caught a low branch or a wire.


----------

